# Ordered my RNS-E from scott at rivalmotorsports



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

he's the owner of rivalmotorsports a buddy of alex (PROXUS) ....can't wait ....he says it will be about a week or two till he gets it in then sends it out to me....








I'm feelin a road trip once i get it in...










_Modified by diive4sho at 3:42 PM 10-8-2006_


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Ordered my RNS-E from scott at rivalmotorsports (diive4sho)*

Hi, what exactly is an "RNS-E)???


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Ordered my RNS-E from scott at rivalmotorsports (THE STEVE)*

it is the dvd based navigation system, (as opposed to the cd based RNS-D version)....it has a ton of features like sd memory card slots for mp3's and pictures, it can play dvd's, cd, mp3 cd's, and it's a navigation system...here is a pic and a link to more info...








http://www.navplus.us
should be here next week


----------



## g6dluva (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Ordered my RNS-E from scott at rivalmotorsports (diive4sho)*

did you have any problems putting the RNS-E in your 01 allroad? 
We have two allroads, one is 2001, the other 2002. 
I really want to replace the BOSE Symphony with one of those units - but cant seem to find anyone else who has put one in an 01 or 02
How did you work out the antenna?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Ordered my RNS-E from scott at rivalmotorsports (g6dluva)*

which antenna??


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Ordered my RNS-E from scott at rivalmotorsports (g6dluva)*

cant wait to see the install... 
you should do a DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Ordered my RNS-E from scott at rivalmotorsports (bhb399mm)*

I plan to....there isn't an DIY with pics for the 2001 allroad....there is plenty for the 2002 and up. 2001's have the symphony I radio and the others have symphony II.....shouldn't be too much different. but i'll def make a DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Ordered my RNS-E from scott at rivalmotorsports (diive4sho)*

good








let me know if you need any help hosting the pictures. 
Brad


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Ordered my RNS-E from scott at rivalmotorsports (bhb399mm)*

will do







thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

